# Good Beer Week



## Fents (16/5/11)

All Melb crew you probably already know all this but just a little reminder...

http://www.goodbeerweek.com/

Lots and lots of good beer stuff happening this week around the place, get stuck into it.

:kooi:


----------



## Pennywise (16/5/11)

Surprised there hasn't been more talk of this on here. I'm hoping to get along to at least one event to support


----------



## jayse (16/5/11)

I'll be there just after lunch friday, looking forward to it.
No real plans yet outside the aiba dinner and exhibitor tasting, most likely drunken crawling around the ussual haunts.
Outside being suited up for the dinner if you notice a couple dudes in brewboys tees its most likely us.


----------



## Leigh (16/5/11)

Managed to score a couple of AIBA tickets, so will be haunting MCEC on Friday evening.


----------



## barabool (16/5/11)

This is the blurb

"Multinational beer companies and obscure microbreweries aren't supposed to get on. Yet sometimes the love of good beer can conquer all.

That's what happened for Australia's inaugural Good Beer Week when brewers from fledgling brewery Moon Dog and Matilda Bay, the craft beer arm of the Foster's giant, joined forces with Melbourne brewing legends Mountain Goat to create a one-off collaborative brew, a never-to-be-named Belgian Dubbel featuring enough raisins to ruin a blender, dark muscovado sugar and Belgian waffles.Nice video of the event"

Nice video here


----------



## Ross (16/5/11)

Heading down Wednesday morning & returning sunday...should be a great week.

Showcasing 5 of our brews at a private function starting at 9pm at Biero on the Wednesday, so if you're around & want to say hello, give us a call.

Obama IPA - 6.4% Black IPA
Cunning Ninja's Imp IPA - 10.7%
Bacchus GMT+10 Porter - 6.4% 
Bacchus Bushfire - Smoked Rye Schwarzbier 6.4%
Bacchus Red Cock Ale - 5.6% 

Cheers Ross


----------



## manticle (16/5/11)

Going to alestars at the taphouse on Tuesday. I was thinking about going to bier-o just for drinks on Thursday.

Maybe wednesday is a better option? Does saying hello mean trying some of those beers?


----------



## Ross (16/5/11)

Yes Manticle, & a lot more specials there as well.

cheers Ross


----------



## Golani51 (16/5/11)

manticle said:


> Going to alestars at the taphouse on Tuesday. I was thinking about going to bier-o just for drinks on Thursday.
> 
> Maybe wednesday is a better option? Does saying hello mean trying some of those beers?



hey buddy:

I'll b there too.

What time did you intend on heading down?


----------



## manticle (16/5/11)

ale stars or bier-o?

Ale stars is definite - at this point I'm not sure about the other. If I do go I'd guess around 7-ish and will give you a call.


----------



## Golani51 (16/5/11)

Ross said:


> Yes Manticle, & a lot more specials there as well.
> 
> cheers Ross



Ross:

The Imperial IPA is screaming DRINK ME!!
I might have to come down especially to drink....I mean....to visit.

R


----------



## domix (16/5/11)

Was thinking of doin a bit of a crawl Wed night.
Mountain goat for colab beer. + beers from feral and wig & pen
Royston for Crafty Pint tap curration
Beer Deluxe for Boatrocker hopbomb
Penny blue for the Moondog rosewater IIPA
then probably to biero. they usually have $5 pints weds.
is the private event the whole of biero? would love to get a taste of that IIPA
Ross, are your beers going on the main taps?

adam


----------



## Ross (16/5/11)

The event is being run by Innspire Beer Merchants in one of the back rooms, it's inviatation only for their clients but I have clearence to get a few people I know in.
You'll have to play it a bit by ear, but with $5 pints in the main bar it won't be a total disaster if I can't get you in. Innspire will be distributing our beers here & overseas.

cheers Ross


----------



## domix (16/5/11)

No worries Ross. I imagine there'll be a few blokes banging on the door trying to get a taste.
More than happy to suffer through $5 pints at the main bar :icon_cheers: 

cheers


----------



## Hoser (16/5/11)

Doing a bit of everything myself. Have to take advantage of an experience like this when it comes along! I hit off the North Coast tasting at Beer Deluxe tonight and have to say I LOVED the Rasputin Russian Imperial Stout! Best Imperial Stout I've ever had by a long shot! The California IPA was no slouch either. 

Followed that up with a pineapple parma and Moondog Pineapple Brown Ale at Mrs Parma's. Then finished off at Fox Hotel where I won their mystery tasting even which by that point as a BAD thing. Very tired now and thinking of my big week ahead, it's time for bed....

I have Ale Stars tomorrow night, the comedy degustation on Wednesday, Mountain Goat BBQ on Thursday, AIBA on Friday, Hair of the Dog Brekky Saturday morning, Kiwi Spectapular Saturday arvo and Good Beer Debate Saturday night. This will be followed by a liver transplant on Monday!!

:lol:


----------



## StraussyStrauss (17/5/11)

It's gonna be a great week!!

I'll be lurking around at a few events this week also..

We'll be filming stuff for the Crafty Pint Website, so come up and say G'day!

Ale Stars tonight, Goat and Cookie tomo, Back at Taphouse thurs, Josie Lunch Fri and maybe some sleep sometime soon..


----------



## Snowdog (17/5/11)

Ross said:


> Innspire will be distributing our beers here & overseas.



That's good to hear Ross! Loved all your brews at the Brisbane Beerfest on the 1st! Wishing I was in Melbourne for Good Beer Week.....


----------



## Fents (17/5/11)

Ross said:


> Innspire will be distributing our beers here & overseas.
> 
> cheers Ross



GREAT distributor to be with  :kooi:


----------



## azrebb (17/5/11)

Fents said:


> GREAT distributor to be with  :kooi:



Great distributor to be supplied by :kooi:


----------



## Snowdog (17/5/11)

Fents said:


> GREAT distributor to be with  :kooi:




:kooi:


----------



## Leigh (21/5/11)

A great night at AIBA. Sat with the owners of Josie Bones and sampled many a beer.

Congrats to all the medalists on the night


----------

